

CAPTCHA recognition for BitCoin - superearner
http://pixodrom.com/static/pixodrom-prinimaet-bitcoin-za-raspoznavanie-captcha/
CAPTCHA recognition service Pixodrom (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pixodrom.com) is now accepting payments in BitCoin
The price is about $0.7 for 1000 CAPTCHAs
======
superearner
Cool! Only $0.7 for 1000 CAPTCHAs!

